# APC Back-Ups ES 350G and desktop



## Vintageman (Aug 21, 2011)

I got two new APC Back-Ups today. One I would like to power a new desktop computer for about an hour, and another which I would like to power a 10-year-old desktop I use as a server for only about 2 minutes in case of a power outage. The big one is 1000VA and 600W. The ES 350G is 350VA and 200W. The larger one says it will power a mid-level desktop for 42 minutes. However, on the box it describes a mid-level desktop as using less than 100W if you do that math. The power supply in the new computer must be about 400W at full load, so how can they make that claim? This would only be true for very low load work. The smaller one, the ES 350G, says the max it can power is a laptop at about 80W for 8 minutes, which is more reasonable. The desktop I use as a server I have upgraded every component and according to PSU calculators, it is right on the limit of its 250W power supply. It uses a P4 2.00GHz now at about 80% load all the time. This is about a 72 watt max CPU by itself. The ES 350G is only rated for 200W, but would it be possible my old desktop is using less than that, because according to the other one's box, a normal desktop uses less than 100W on average?

I've seen people say that running a very high end desktop with a 475W power supply, the Back-Ups only registers 119W. Now I'm not sure if AC watts or the watts coming from your wall are the same as the DC watts the power supply produces. Is the power supply in your computer upping the wattage?


----------

